# Informations about Hollywood Sound Labs



## svag (10 d ago)

Hi, I need help finding information about HOLLYWOOD SOUND LABS, specifically their EDGE series amplifiers.
I recently purchased their amplifier but I can't find information about it or other amplifiers.

The only thing I was able to verify is that it is an amplifier built by ZED Audio, and was produced in the mid-90s (1994-95)

Is this company so weak that no information can be found about it?


----------



## lpreston (Dec 29, 2006)

Let me dig some more. This catalog does not have Edge amps.


----------



## lpreston (Dec 29, 2006)

It appears they used a lot of 'Flash' on their site, and since it's no longer supported, I'm having a hell of a time. Did you have a specific model number?


----------



## svag (10 d ago)

I mean this series, my amplifier looks the same, but it’s another model from this series. ED425VX


----------



## audiobaun (Jun 8, 2011)

Not sure they made that series very long at all. Pretty rare amp for sure. I know that Hollywood Sound Labs were making some amps that looked just like Axtom and Audio Gods of which reminded me of the Crutchfield series amps back in the early 90s, and some were made that looked almost identical to Carver amps back then. This series of H.S.Labs amps have got to be some of the rare finds of the making. Pretty rare


----------



## svag (10 d ago)

From what I can see, they could only be produced for a year. The amplifier itself sounds very nice, and the board is very similar in construction to the Hifonics Cupid VIII gen.


----------

